# my four year old tells me a joke



## The Hate Ape (May 11, 2015)

Daughter: Daddy I have a joke for you
Me: okay let's hear it...
Daughter: what happens when a shark eats a stuffed animal?
Me: I don't know, What?

Daughter: He eats a chiiiiiiild! (Laughter)

Me: wtf


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2015)

I don't get the joke, but I sure get a smile thinking about you having a 4 year old daughter to call you daddy.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 11, 2015)

Its horrific imagery from a four year old but hilarious at the same time.

She always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Rapid (May 11, 2015)

Fucking four-year-olds.


----------



## nobodythank you (May 12, 2015)

My five year old got me the other day with the classic
Son: Knock Knock
Me: who's there?
Son: Interrupting cow
Me: Interrupt.........
Son: MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

lol


----------



## BloodStripe (May 12, 2015)

My w wife was talking to our two year old a few days ago:

Wife: Your birthday is in two days. You're going to be two.
Daughter: No, momma, stop it.

My thoughts exactly. 

Our five year old comes up with some off the wall bat shit crazy questions as well.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 12, 2015)

Hey, what is red and green and goes around in a circle at 100 miles per hour?


A:    Frog in a blender.  

Just gotta love the kids.  


@The Hate Ape..........................   Hint, the child was holding the stuff animal.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 12, 2015)

Oh I'm well aware of my 3 1/2 ft terrorist's punchline. I don't know where she gets it though...


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Oh I'm well aware of my 3 1/2 ft terrorist's punchline. I don't know where she gets it though...



YOU!


----------



## HOLLiS (May 12, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Oh I'm well aware of my 3 1/2 ft terrorist's punchline. I don't know where she gets it though...




I said the same thing about by kids to one of their councilors and their comment was, "The apple does not fall far from the tree."   What ever that has to do with kids.


----------



## devilbones (May 14, 2015)

My daughter got her driving permit the other day.  Then asked me for $1k for clothes.  Jokes on me.


----------

